# Know a program that lets you take screenshots from video files?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2007)

Because using movie maker just to capture something is tedious >_<


----------



## yak (Jan 14, 2007)

Any self-respecting video player should let you take screenshots of individual frames.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2007)

Could you recommend me some?


----------



## DavidN (Jan 14, 2007)

I take it you've found the problem with the strange "gap" being left when you try to take a PrintScreen from WMP - this can be got around by setting the hardware acceleration in the WMP options screen all the way down to "none". I can't think why this is.

I rather like Media Player Classic, but I'm not sure if it has the same option.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2007)

There's a problem with MPC, that when I try to take a picture, an error message occurs.


----------



## yak (Jan 14, 2007)

I would suggest Light Alloy.
It'a a very lightweight video player capable of opening any video or audio file out there, provided you have the corresponding codecs installed in your system.

It's a shareware for anyone besides russians - but the only difference is that when in shareware mode is an annoying popup asking you to register will appear every time you open it - with no loss of features/functionality. Most people can bare this slight annoyance


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2007)

And Light Alloy lets you take snips of the movies eh?


----------



## yak (Jan 14, 2007)

Of course. It's one of the buttons down there, right off the volume control.  But first you'd have to go into the settings and choose the folder to which screenshots will be saved.


----------



## Myoti (Jan 14, 2007)

Or you can just use "Print Screen," Paste on MSPaint/Photoshop, then cut out the part you actually want. =p


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 14, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> Or you can just use "Print Screen," Paste on MSPaint/Photoshop, then cut out the part you actually want. =p



Precisely...

Media Player Classic + Print Screen has always worked for me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2007)

But when I try to use Print Screen, the video file isn't saved (it only shows a black rectangle).


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 14, 2007)

...touche'. I just tried it on my laptop and it didn't work.

Nonetheless, there ARE video players that will let you take screencaps. (I want to say DivX or VLC, but don't quote me on that)

EDIT: Quick googling comes up with this for Windows Media Player. Try it out :3


----------



## yak (Jan 14, 2007)

You will loose a lot of quality that way, especially if you're watching a DVD movie. 
Why all the bother? There are tens of video players out there that allow you to that with ease, but are by far faster, 'lighter' and a lot easy & convenient to use.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 15, 2007)

I haven't tried VLC or DivX.

Oh, my problem with programs with built-in screenshot is that image size is usually medium. >_<


----------



## yak (Jan 15, 2007)

In LightAlloy image will be the size of one movie frame, not the player's viewport.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 15, 2007)

How do I increase the movie size?


----------

